# Blackfire Tyre Gel - rubbish?



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Tried some of this at the weekend, used to use Megs Endurance.

Went on nicely, seemed thinner than the Megs.

Drove the car yesterday (dry roads) - now have very little left on the tyres, and some splattered on the bodywork.

Not impressed - I think I applied it correctly........with a sponge, fairly thickly but wiped excess off.

Anyone else have problems with it?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Not tried it, but I do have the Pinnicle ONYX gel & looks great when applied but only lasts a few days.

I think after using endurance most will seem below par.

2p


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've not tried it, but have not heard anything bad said about it, everybody on here seams to love it! Odd.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Not used it either but heard good things about it.

Have you thoroughly pre-cleaned (e.g APC) the tyres?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Weird, sounds like you put it on right (I use a Megs foam pad, working the gel well into the rubber rather than wiping excess off), and then leave to dry for a few hours before driving. I've not yet seen sling, and my applications usually last for 2-3 weeks at a time. As above, were the tyres perfectly clean to start with? Did you drive straight away? Can only think the gel didn't adhere to the tyre properly, or that you drove straight away.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

One of the most sling free tyre products I have found aswell.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Probably worth a clean with APC and a stiff brush prior to application (as CK88 suggested), to remove any residual dressing and try again?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Where can you get it from?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I was also unimpressed with it. Only lasted a week, plus it's expensive


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Polished bliss

I Love it personally and need to order more when i get the menz deal from PB
Sounds like you applied to much a think even coat is what u want the applicator needs to be slightly moist, tyres have to be cleaned with apc or something similar at 4:1 apply it thinly and leave for an hour minimum before driving.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the responses so far!

I hardly ever clean the tyre sidewalls, I usually just apply a thick coat of Megs gel and that lasts me a couple of weeks minimum.

Also, I didn't drive the car until about 24 hours after application.

TBH I dont think its the right product for me, I'll stick with Megs.

Anyone want a slightly discounted bottle? LOL


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh what u want for it lol


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

is it not water based? i find it fine in the dry but doesnt last in the wet. CG New llok trim gel is the BEST IMO


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh its warer based, megs endurance last soo much longer imo


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

But it also eats your tyres in the long run, as it contains petroleum distillates, which isn't good if you trust your tyres with your life regulary! Very interesting feedback above, always makes me smile how folk have such differing experiences with products! :lol:


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

God i am so shocked to see this about the BF gel as i have been nothing but happy with it since i started using it early last year.
I have tried othere but found this so much more longer lasting than others.
I always APC my tyres first which prob makes the difference.
You wouldnt apply wax over a dirty car so why apply gel over a dirty tyre


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I wonder if my bottle is faulty?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Very unlikely. a good scrub with apc and a brush then apply the BF Gel. 

Rich you are right about the megs gel but most ppl change there tires before any real damage is done.

Personally Poorboys bold n bright is the dogs but last days lol which is a shame as i really like it.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

In all honesty tyre dressings are only really for applying on the day (or day before) of a show or meet, so are not meant to last very long, I mean who cares if your tyres look shiny when sitting in rush hour traffic on the way home from work? For me, BF tyre gel lasts about 4 days before it's dull again.

Poorboy's BnB was my all-time favourite and I'm thinking of going back to it to use when I need it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I put gel on my tyres at least every 3 days lol


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

I find that megs seems to last really well on my tyres as long as I prep them well - and I do tend to do a single coat, buff and leave to dry for a while and then apply a second.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

CG's Trim Gel is ace, last ages and the tyres look great, i too think that tyre dressing really completes the car and hate having dull ones.


----------



## phil_rs (Dec 3, 2006)

so is megs endurance gel oil/solvent based and not water?


----------



## JSH3 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm starting to be of the opinion that tyre gels simply don't last  My car was professionally detailed a couple of weeks ago and Meg's Endurance was applied then: it lasted maybe four days! The gel I have is Four Star Ultimate, and that lasts about the same length of time.

I'd be more worried about applying petroleum distlillates to my tyres if it wasn't for the fact that I'll wear the tyres out through sheer mileage long before I could damage them with a bit of dressing :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

What is your prep process. I've never had a problem with durability from sonus or wolfgang so pinnacle or blackfire shouldn't be much different
I get at least two months


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> What is your prep process. I've never had a problem with durability from sonus or wolfgang so pinnacle or blackfire shouldn't be much different
> I get at least two months


Maybe you do in South Aus, but never in good old blighty


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

I use this too with no problems. Smells good too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

I find that Ultima Trim and Tire Guard lasts weeks and absolutely never slings.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I used to use Kiwi boot polish applied with one brush and then buffed with another. It lasted ages so why am I now buying expensive dressings :wall:


----------

